# Pinch pit pouch



## ukj (Jan 10, 2021)

C A and sew Rays ul pig to 12 mm microfiber pit
I have many of both so just a test
project
Will band up and fire tomorrow
ukj


----------



## ukj (Jan 10, 2021)

Fail
Just does not feel right or shoot well.
The other pinch pouches I bought had much thicker one piece leather with
lots of nap giving thicker pinch section and much more friction grip.
I have decided to try the pinch pouch with tap end folded inside itself and ca glued making 4 layer "nub"but only for max draw finger to thumb strong grip with slight tweak.
I have tested this with 12 mm steel worked well so will try with 10 and 8.
Also tried punching pit like holes
in U L Rays pig thin pouch for better faster alignment also fail, much smoother cleaner release stock.
Live, mod , test , learn. 
microfiber pit pouches just work well for me at my just past beginner stage.
ukj


----------

